# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Ahorrar Agua >  El mayor ahorrador de agua en España: EL PANTANO

## REEGE

Agua en España 

Disponibilidad y uso del agua en España 

Los ríos españoles recogen al año unos 106 000 hm3 de los que sólo se podrían utilizar 9 000 si no hubiera embalses. Se ve que la proporción de agua que se puede emplear de forma natural, sin hacer pantanos de almacenamiento, es pequeña, no llega al 10%. Sucede esto porque los ríos españoles tienen grandes diferencias de caudal entre unas estaciones y otras: su régimen es torrencial, y esto hace muy difícil su aprovechamiento. En Francia, por ejemplo, el 40% del agua que llevan sus ríos es aprovechable sin necesidad de hacer grandes presas.  

Para poder disponer de agua suficiente se han construido pantanos que almacenan el agua en la época de lluvias, regulan el caudal del río para evitar inundaciones y se pueden aprovechar para obtener energía hidroeléctrica. La capacidad de embalse es en la actualidad superior a 50 000 hm3 al año, lo que da una disponibilidad de agua de unos 2 800 m3 por persona al año. Esta disponibilidad es mayor que la media de la Unión Europea. El problema fundamental es que se distribuye de forma muy desigual, y algunas zonas secas tienen escasez de agua. 

Más de las tres cuartas partes del agua consumida en España se emplea para el regadío. Alrededor del 14% es consumida por las ciudades y pueblos y un 6% por la industria. Se entiende bien que el regadío absorba una proporción tan importante del agua, porque la agricultura más rentable se da precisamente en la España seca, y depende en gran medida de la disponibilidad de agua. Esta misma realidad es la que explica que España sea uno de los mayores consumidores de agua del mundo. En cualquier política que busque el buen uso del agua en la península es fundamental analizar los sistemas de riego, para ir implantando los más eficientes, y decidir si se deben poner más superficie de tierras en regadío o no. 

La proporción de agua consumida por la población en España es muy similar a la normal en los países desarrollados. Aunque la cantidad de agua que se consume en las necesidades municipales y domésticas no es muy grande, su calidad tiene que ser muy buena, lo que afecta de forma importante al precio.En el suministro de agua a ciudades e industrias uno de los principales problemas es el de las pérdidas en las cañerías de distribución que, en bastantes lugares, son de más del 50% del agua repartida. De hecho las restricciones da agua que se suelen dar en algunas ciudades en las épocas de escasez, no son tanto por el agua consumida por los habitantes, sino para evitar las pérdidas en las canalizaciones. 

Aguas superficiales y subterráneas 

El agua que cae a la tierra en forma de lluvia o nieve en parte se infiltra en el suelo, formando las acumulaciones de agua subterránea, y en parte resbala por la superficie reuniéndose en ríos, lagos o pantanos hasta que desemboca en el mar o se evapora.  

Las cuencas hidrográficas incluyen toda la zona en la que el agua que cae llega a un mismo río principal, por ejemplo, al Tajo, o al Ebro.  

Los acuíferos o capas freáticas son los estratos de terrenos porosos que se encuentran llenos de agua, de tal forma que permiten extraer cantidades grandes de agua, de una forma que es rentable económicamente. Normalmente los acuíferos se van recargando de forma natural con la precipitación que se infiltra en el suelo y en las rocas. En el ciclo geológico normal el agua suele entrar al acuífero en las llamadas zonas de recarga, atraviesa muy lentamente el manto freático y acaba saliendo por las zonas de descarga, formando manantiales y fuentes que devuelven el agua a la superficie.  

El ritmo de renovación del agua subterránea es muy lento. Puede fluir, por ejemplo, entre 1 y 100 m al año. Por esto, al extraer el agua subterránea en pozos se origina una zona sin agua, en forma de cono, alrededor del punto de extracción. Cualquier contaminante que se descargue por encima de este lugar es llevado por el cono directamente a la zona del pozo y puede afectar de forma muy importante a la calidad del agua extraída. Por otra parte cuando a un acuífero le quitamos, en un período largo de tiempo, más agua que la que se recarga, va disminuyendo el nivel freático y estamos haciendo un uso no sostenible de este recurso. Con el paso del tiempo el acuífero se irá vaciando, provocando diversos problemas.  

Gestión del agua 

Para que toda la población disponga de agua de calidad suficiente, de forma que esta explotación de este precioso recurso se haga de una forma sostenible, sin que se creen graves problemas de escasez a medio plazo, es necesaria una eficaz gestión del uso y la extracción del agua. 

Por una parte hay que asegurar el suministro de agua con la construcción de embalses, el transporte por sistemas de tuberías y canales y la extracción del agua subterránea. Por otra parte hay que desarrollar todos los aspectos legales y administrativos que el uso del agua conlleva. Y es muy importante mejorar la eficiencia en el uso del agua disminuyendo su desperdicio y reduciendo su uso innecesario.  

Presas y embalses 

La construcción de un pantano supone beneficios indudables. Asegura el suministro de agua durante todo el año en las zonas con lluvias o deshielos estacionales; regulan el flujo del agua impidiendo inundaciones y muchos se aprovechan para generar energía hidroeléctrica. Además se pueden usar para actividades recreativas como nadar, pescar o navegar. Desde el punto de vista ecológico se forman ecosistemas nuevos que pueden ser muy apropiados para la vida de aves acuáticas o peces u otros organismos que necesitan de aguas remansadas para vivir. Así, por ejemplo, la distribución de muchas aves acuáticas ha cambiado en la península ibérica, pues mientras han disminuido los humedales costeros, en los que antes vivían o se detenían en sus migraciones, han aumentado los embalses interiores, y hacia ellos se han desplazado en los últimos decenios. 

Junto a estas ventajas hay varios inconvenientes que es importante tener en cuenta antes de decidir si una determinada presa se debe construir o no. Hacer la presa es caro. La inundación de grandes áreas obliga a desplazar de sitio pueblos enteros y desaparecen ricas tierras agrícolas y otros ecosistemas valiosos.  

Desde un punto de vista ecológico, las grandes presas alteran de forma muy importante el río. Las características del agua embalsada son muy distintas de las que corresponderían a las del curso fluvial. Su temperatura, gases disueltos, partículas en suspensión, estratificación, y otros parámetros cambian drásticamente. Además las presas son obstáculos, a veces insalvables, para salmones, truchas y otros seres vivos que deben moverse arriba y abajo del río para completar sus ciclos de vida. 

También hay que considerar que los embalses tienen un tiempo de utilidad relativamente corto. Se van llenando con los sedimentos que arrastra el río y se calcula que su vida puede estar entre unos 50 a 200 años, antes de que la cuenca se colmate y pierda su capacidad de almacenar agua. Además la presa retiene los sedimentos que en condiciones normales el río arrastraría y las tierras situadas mas abajo de la presa pierden el aporte de nutrientes que esos sedimentos llevaban y se empobrecen. En las zonas cálidas se evapora tanta cantidad de agua que la que queda embalsada se enriquece en sales con lo que baja su utilidad para el riego. 

Transferencia entre cuencas hidrológicas 

En la actualidad muchos Planes Hidrológicos de todo el mundo se basan en la construcción de grandes presas y embalses en zonas que tienen agua abundante para hacer su transvase, a través de canales, túneles y grandes tuberías, a zonas secas. Estos planes incluyen descomunales obras de ingeniería y la modificación de muchos kilómetros cuadrados de territorio. En España son muy conocidos los trasvases de agua entre la cuenca del Tajo y la del Segura, cuya agricultura depende, en gran medida, de este agua transportada. El Plan Hidrológico Nacional prevé el aumento de este tipo de trasvases. 

Algunas de estas desviaciones de agua han tenido consecuencias ecológicas, humanas y sociales muy negativas. Por ejemplo la colosal desviación del agua de los ríos que alimentaban el mar de Aral para regar tierras de cultivo, casi ha hecho desaparecer este mar con importantes repercusiones en la salud y en la forma de vida de varios millones de personas que vivían en sus cercanías.  

Desalinización y otras formas de suministrar agua a zonas secas 

La gran abundancia de agua salada hace que pudiera ser una magnífica fuente de agua si se consiguiera quitarle la sal por métodos económica y energéticamente rentable. En la actualidad se usan varias tecnologías para desalinizar el agua. Una de las más corrientes es por destilación, calentando el agua hasta ebullición y condensando después el vapor. En otro método, el denominado de ósmosis inversa, se fuerza al agua a pasar por una membrana que deja pasar las pequeñas moléculas de agua, pero no los iones de sal. 

Estos métodos de desalinización son caros porque exigen gran cantidad de energía aunque, sobre todo en la ósmosis inversa, se han conseguido avances tecnológicos que han aumentado notablemente su eficiencia. Sólo se usan en países que no disponen de otras fuentes más económicas. Así por ejemplo hay algunas plantas desalinizadoras en Canarias y en algunas ciudades de la costa mediterránea, cuya misión es, sobre todo, de complemento del suministro de agua en las épocas de más restricción del suministro normal. En el mundo, alrededor de las dos terceras partes del agua que se obtiene por desalinización, se produce en Arabia Saudí y otros países del Oriente Medio y del Norte de Africa. 

Otros sistemas que se han ensayado o previsto para conseguir suministrar agua dulce en lugares que carecen de ella han sido tan variados como sembrar las nubes con productos como yoduro de plata que condensan las gotas de agua para provocar que llueva; trasladar icebergs hasta las costas de los países secos y ahí ir bombeando el agua que se va deshelando; etc. Ningún método de estos se ha conseguido poner en marcha a un precio que lo haga interesante. 

Reducción del gasto innecesario 

Se estima que del 50% al 70% del agua que se extrae se desperdicia, por evaporación, fugas y otros motivos. Según algunos expertos se podría reducir estas pérdidas hasta cifras de alrededor del 15%.  

Uno de los motivos por los que se desperdicia tanta agua es porque su precio se mantiene artificialmente bajo. Cuando la consumimos pagamos sólo una parte, a veces muy pequeña, de lo que cuesta su extracción y preparación para el consumo. De esta forma no se estimula el ahorro y el uso restringido. El agua se considera un bien público, con un gran componente político, y los gastos que ocasiona se cargan a la masa global de impuestos pagados entre todos los ciudadanos.  

El sistema de riego que se use tiene especial influencia en el ahorro de agua, ya que casi el 80% de la consumida se emplea para riego. Sistemas muy usados como el transporte del agua por gravedad a través de surcos hechos en la tierra para dejar que encharque los campos, son especialmente derrochadores de agua. El riego por aspersión o el recubrir los canales de transporte del agua con cemento o plástico, o el nivelar bien los campos para que se encharquen homogéneamente, etc., ahorran agua en proporción apreciable. Las más modernas tecnologías de riego gota a gota que, en algunas ocasiones, están incluso controladas por ordenador para mantener el adecuado nivel de humedad, reducen el desperdicio de agua hasta los límites de alrededor del 15% que hemos comentado como óptimos. 

En algunas zonas se utiliza el agua residual urbana, después de tratada, para riego. Tiene la ventaja de que además de ahorrar consumo, devuelve nutrientes orgánicos que abonan los campos cultivados.

Fuente: tecnun

----------


## FEDE

Muy interesante Reege, muchas gracias  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## peperubiopg

Amigo Reje:Los organismos oficiales competentes, debieran impartir cursos obligatorios, del uso responsable de este bién tan escaso:EL AGUA.
Habría que sensibilizar, primero y responsabilizar, despues a todos los que hacen, mal uso del AGUA.
peperubiopg

----------

